# Lathe restore & belt length question



## johnnytcomo (Mar 17, 2017)

I recently restored a 12" x 36" Craftsman lathe, model 113.23881, and it's very close to being done (see attached photos). But, I'm having trouble figuring out how to best mount the motor...

I am using the same belt size that originally came with the motor (1/2" V-belt, I believe 38" long) and I am mounting the motor underneath, with an identical, reversed pulley on the motor so that I don't have to worry about an adjustable or hinged mount for the motor (please correct me if I'm wrong about that).

*The problem is* that my bench-top is _just_ thick enough that there is barely any clearance between the top of the motor and the underside of the bench. I can bolt the motor down such that there is about 1/4" clearance between the motor and the underside of the bench, but when I put the pulley on it seems way too tight. 

I'm hoping *the solution is* as simple as getting a belt that is a couple inches longer and able to reach down further, allowing me to lower the motor and mount it with plenty of clearance between it's top, and the benches underside. Is using a longer belt harmful, or a bad idea for any reason? It's my understanding that it may not be as efficient because the longer the belt -the more energy is lost, but I'm OK with that as long as it works!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

No problem using a longer belt, take into consideration that it is much easier to change speeds if you can tip motor up to loosen the belt tension.


----------



## johnnytcomo (Mar 17, 2017)

Thank you FrankC! That's all I needed -just a little reassurance.


----------



## tlovejr (Mar 6, 2018)

Unistrut is readily available at a big box store to mount the motor to. The "strut" will allow you to slide the motor to allow the belt alignment


----------



## JohnTC (Mar 1, 2018)

Great restore! Almost the same lathe I have. I like the handles on yours better, but looks the same other than that and my motor is mounted behind the lathe.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

You might try a linkbelt. Some folks are saying they run smoother than the solid belts and you can make it the perfect length.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

It doesn't appear to have anything to loosen the belt tension to change belts. The motor needs something where it's hinged so the weight of the motor keeps tension on the belt. 

It does look like the area where the belt passes through the top needs to be cut wider.


----------

